# cooper atw review



## slplow (May 13, 2001)

This year cooper came out with a new tire, the atw (all terrain winter). It's a all season tire rated for heavy snow. After I got a few storms in them I got to say they work great. They do very well in wet and handle very good on dry.
On down side I did loose a about 1 mpg with them compared to the firecraps lts that came with my ram.
I'll will keep the the firestone for summer till they run out of tread.


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

The firestone winterforce LTs I recently put on the F250 work superb. Time will tell if they wear out at 24k miles like the transfarce LTs.


----------



## jmac5058 (Sep 28, 2009)

slplow;2115391 said:


> This year cooper came out with a new tire, the atw (all terrain winter). It's a all season tire rated for heavy snow. After I got a few storms in them I got to say they work great. They do very well in wet and handle very good on dry.
> On down side I did loose a about 1 mpg with them compared to the firecraps lts that came with my ram.
> I'll will keep the the firestone for summer till they run out of tread.


Can you show a picture of them , just got some cooper at 3s and never saw the tires your talking about at the tire shop I went to .


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

I run all cooper's all the time. Atp at3 hts, I get 50-60k out of all of them. My atp were tracking to close to 70k before I sold that truck. They've all been beasts in the snow too.


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

Buswell Forest;2115949 said:


> The firestone winterforce LTs I recently put on the F250 work superb. Time will tell if they wear out at 24k miles like the transfarce LTs.


Wow you got 24k out of the transforce? I got 10k out of mine. But then again we have really crappy roads and I pull a trailer 5 days a week. I put a set of Hercules on mine. The tire store sold me on them. They are a commercial traction tire with a good tread. They are heavily siped so I get good snow traction. They are designed for high torque diesel trucks and are holding up great. The guys at the tire shop said they are made in the same place as the coopers on the same equipment but they were cheaper than the coopers.


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

Buswell Forest;2115949 said:


> The firestone winterforce LTs I recently put on the F250 work superb. Time will tell if they wear out at 24k miles like the transfarce LTs.


I run winterforce on my truck and I really like them. Mine are on their third season and they still look new


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

link to Cooper

http://us.coopertire.com/Tires/Light-Truck/Discoverer-A-TW.aspx


----------

